# Star Wars Battlefront HELP!!!!!



## hockey0520 (Jul 17, 2005)

hey i just got star wars battlefront and i would like to make a copy of 1 to keep at my house and another at my grandparents. both for me to use. i tried but after  i "start game" it says wrong disc inserted! HELPPPPP!


----------



## cdfreelancer (Jul 19, 2005)

Are you getting this error with the copy or the original?


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Jul 19, 2005)

use alcohol 120% or something similar and look for a utility called arrayscanner to tell you which mode you should copy the image in. there's plenty of info out there to tell you how to do it


----------



## darth yoda (Jan 14, 2008)

hockey0520 said:


> hey i just got star wars battlefront and i would like to make a copy of 1 to keep at my house and another at my grandparents. both for me to use. i tried but after  i "start game" it says wrong disc inserted! HELPPPPP!



i have battlefront and battlefront 2 and i dont like using the originals incase they scratch so im not. this is how i do it:

just burn the game (with nero, etc) and get a no cd crack and replace the files with the onces on the computer (where the game is installed) - like here: http://computerworldonline.googlepages.com/SWBF-111.zip 

or (i used to do, takes a lot of space on hdd so not recommended):

make an image file with blind write, mount with daemon tools, hide with sr7 stop and play!

if any probs just say so.

BTW this crack works with the newest updated version (1.2 i think) even though it says 1.1.


----------

